# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Installation Extensions WWF pour VS2005

## Aurazed

Bonjour, 

je rencontre des difficults lors de l'installation des extensions WWF pour visual studio 2005.
J'ai tout d'abord install VS 2005 Pro, puis le Framework 3.0 sp1, puis le SDK pour le framework 3.0.
Une fois l'ensemble de ces prerequis installs, je lance l'installation des extensions, mais je me heurte au problme suivant : il y  deux cases  cocher : 
 - Visual Studio 2005 Designer for WWF
 - Debogueur WWF

J'ai la possibilit de cocher la deuxime case, mais pas la premire. Celle ci est grise et l'assistant m'indique : Au moins l'un des lments requis pour cette fonctionnalit n'est pas install.

Avez vous dja rencontr ce problme, et si oui savez vous comment y remdier?

[EDIT]
La dernire version du SDK du framework 3.0 n'est apparament plus disponible sur le site de microsoft:
Page de Microsoft
A la rubrique : Related Resources , le lien pour tlcharger le SDK semble tre mort.
[/EDIT]

Merci d'avance

----------


## Benot Dion

Bonjour,

Un workaround serait de passer  la version 2008 de Visual Studio. Les extensions WF (on dit WF et pas WFF) ne seront pas mises  jour pour VS 2005 et comportent de nombreux bugs et limitations.

J'espre que a pourra t'aider.

----------


## Aurazed

Oui j'ai opt pour cette solution.
En revanche j'utilise une version de visual studio fournit par le systme Dreamspark, et apparemment on ne peut pas dvelopper de workflows avec celle ci ...  ::cry::

----------


## Taxol

Bonjour,

je suis sous Vista et j'ai install l'extension WWF pour VS 2005.
A l'installation, j'ai la mme option inaccessible que celle dcrite dans le premier message de ce fil.
A l'issue de l'installation : pas de projets WF dans VS 2005, pas de "workflow templates" dans le rpertoire "ProjectTemplates/CSharp/" et pas de "System.Workflow.VSDesigner" dan le GAC.

Y-a-t-il une astuce pour remdier  ce problme ?

O peut-on se procurer tous ces fichiers ?

D'avance merci.

----------


## Taxol

Bonjour,

aprs quelques heures de bidouille, j'ai trouv qu'il fallait install le framework 3.0 avant le 3.5.
Dans le rpertoire "Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v3.0/Windows Workflow Fundation/", il y a un fichier d'installation "WF_3.0_x86.msi".
Avant d'installer les extensions pour Visual Studio 2005, il faut dployer les composants de WF  l'aide de ce fichier ".msi".
Aprs un redmarrage de la machine, on installe "Visual Studio 2005 Extensions for Windows Workflow Foundation" (attention, il faut se mettre dans le rpertoire "C:/" et s'assurer qu'il n'y a pas d'autres excutables dans ce rpertoire).

NB : la version franaise "Visual Studio 2005 Extensions for Windows Workflow Foundation (FR).exe" n'a pas fonctionn...

PS : merci qui ? Merci M...Soft !

----------


## Bluedeep

> Bonjour,
> 
> aprs quelques heures de bidouille, j'ai trouv qu'il fallait install le framework 3.0 avant le 3.5.
> Dans le rpertoire "Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v3.0/Windows Workflow Fundation/", il y a un fichier d'installation "WF_3.0_x86.msi".
> Avant d'installer les extensions pour Visual Studio 2005, il faut dployer les composants de WF  l'aide de ce fichier ".msi".
> Aprs un redmarrage de la machine, on installe "Visual Studio 2005 Extensions for Windows Workflow Foundation" (attention, il faut se mettre dans le rpertoire "C:/" et s'assurer qu'il n'y a pas d'autres excutables dans ce rpertoire).
> 
> NB : la version franaise "Visual Studio 2005 Extensions for Windows Workflow Foundation (FR).exe" n'a pas fonctionn...
> 
> PS : merci qui ? Merci M...Soft !


Il n'y a pas lieu d'installer le 3.5 pour travailler avec les WF et VS 2005.
Il suffit d'installer le FX3.0.

----------

